
New class of taste receptors – opsins – in Drosophila - bookofjoe
https://www.cell.com/current-biology/pdf/S0960-9822(20)30112-3.pdf?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS0960982220301123%3Fshowall%3Dtrue
======
19f191ty
C. elegans too has a photoreceptor which doubles as a taste receptor

[https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(16)31518-5](https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674\(16\)31518-5)

